# Every feel like you wasted the whole day?



## richalisoviejo (May 29, 2009)

I worked from home today but didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t get anything done. I did make it to the bank three blocks away, but thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s about all. I took a nap for three hours and now itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s 5:13 and I have to be someplace at 6:30 and havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t gotten in the shower yet.

I better get moving. 
:shy:


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2009)

Seems like you had a nice day relaxing Rich


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 30, 2009)

Very relaxing Isa. DidnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t accomplish a thing but we all need a day like that once in a while


----------



## Laura (May 30, 2009)

Ditto!


----------



## Stazz (May 30, 2009)

That is the best day indeed !!!!


----------



## desertsss (May 30, 2009)

I could use one of those days. Even if I do have a day of relaxing though the stress takes a toll.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 30, 2009)

I know how you feel! Love and hate those days, because when you are busy the next you think back on what you could have done the day that was waisted.


----------

